# A NEW BEGINNING - in the attic



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

as my last empire was in a basement progressing nicely , we ended up moving last October. thank got I built it on modules bolted together with carriage bolts! took some time but not hard to take apart. our new place, im relegated to an attic now. its a decent space to work with approx. 15 x 24. ive finally spent the requisite number of insomniatic nights conjuring up the track plan and it seems like it will work. today I recruited my wife to start helping me bring up bundles of the layout wood that is three levels down ! at least we burned some calories. only bummer is the access is a set of pulldown steps. I got right to it and started banging out the benchwork framing. thus my progress.












































planning on a double track main / local , a cityscape on the one vertical wall , and im trying to work in a turnatable of some sort. also tring to work in a wharf and some industry


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Nice. Pull down steps bring fond memories from my childhood. 
Any plans to insulate and finish that attic area?


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

no plans for finishing.... however, when the steps are down , I get enough heat migration from below where it make it "sweatshirt comfortable" in the cold. as far as summer, what I plan on doing is splicing in an air distributor into one of the a/c duct lines so I can open it up and get some cool air in there. plus there is an attic fan. final touches will be some track lighting and carpet tiles to finish off the isles of the layout. finished another big chunk of framing today, I had to design the area by the a/c unit to be able to be unbolted and moved in case the unit needs service / replacement. also , looks like the mainline will be able to support 10' diameter so that's good. Im tying to work in the design for a 3/4 circle turntable in a peninsula where I can use R1 track as the table rail. will post updated pics when I can


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

you have a large project ahead of you, please keep us posted
Dennis


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

That space looks far tidier than my layout room - a sort of loft over the garage. I am in the midst of a long, slow rebuild. I do a little every night. It adds up.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy insulation fix I used in my wood shop was to attach 2" foam to the rafters, gives you a white background, plus helps some on insulation. Cheap also.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

ThinkerT said:


> That space looks far tidier than my layout room - ....


patience.
allow him some time. he is just beginning.


----------



## LocoBen (Sep 6, 2017)

From time to time I get a message pops up where your pictures are saying "update account to see pictures" or something along them lines. Does anyone know what this is and how I can fix it?

Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

LocoBen said:


> From time to time I get a message pops up where your pictures are saying "update account to see pictures" or something along them lines. Does anyone know what this is and how I can fix it?
> 
> Thanks



You can't fix other peoples pictures. Photobucket WAS a free picture hosting site, but their software enabled omitting their ads that supported the service. To fix that problem they 'kidnapped' all the pics and are holding them for ransom... $400 ransom ... don't hold yer breath waiting for everybody to pony up while the bucket gets kicked...

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

LocoBen said:


> From time to time I get a message pops up where your pictures are saying "update account to see pictures" or something along them lines. Does anyone know what this is and how I can fix it?
> 
> Thanks


As mentioned, that's Photobucket requiring $400/yr to let you access *your* photos from a 3rd party site.

Ad: LSC offers free hosting (on a large scale train site,) and for $25/yr will give you 500MB.


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm in the process of removing all my photos from photobucket. I'm now using flickr.


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

If you don't care about people using your pictures, then Flickr is definitely the way to go, Ive used flickr for years.


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

started up my winter sport again. I got my trackwork roughed out and am in the process of testing clearances with the longest rolling stock. I actually ran a train tonight for the first time!.
question is now, what is the best method for securing track in place to the benchwork?

I will get some updated pics out asap. I can just attach jpegs now right? my photobucket is no more


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I use ballast to hold my track in place. My track is Aristo and I like their screwed in joiners. Once assembled I see the track as a unit and it's not really going to go anywhere. 
True it does do a heat shift twice a year, but my temps are from 32 to 114 degrees F. I've noticed curves shift outward an inch, your attic shouldn't see this. 

Pics, look below the reply box for Go Advanced, click it, and scroll below the box to;Attach files and click on Manage Attachments. That open a pop up box where you can pull pics from your hard drive.
After you have them loaded into the box, scroll to bottom of box and upload them, then close box.
Below your post there will be a list of your pics. You can open them one at a time and insert them into your post before you upload the whole thing. I added pic as I did this to show you ...
Open the pic and copy it's location .. set your cursor in your text








and use the photo icon above to open the box for the copied address. Enter and OK and voila!

I hope this helps. Once all your pics are inserted where you want them, scroll to bottom and click; Submit Reply.

John


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

well , here are some pics - I hope - of the roughed out track plan. im going for the gritty urban industrial / stub end passenger terminal / the feel of the penn station approach tracks , or boston south station. I have a two track main line. I got going on the hinged duck-under which I will model into some sort of bascule bridge. I feel like I got past some sort of "writers block" and it is starting to flow now.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

It is showing 5 thumbnails, give me a bit to look at them.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

*progress on walk -through*

im almost done with the bascule walk-through. I used a fridgepack soda box as the counterweight and spray painted it with the textured concrete from home depot. its drying right now , but looks pretty good and is the right size.


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

*finally finished*

completed all the structural work I planned on. added gussets and some truss pieces for a touch of detail. once everything sets up , will paint the whole thing with brown camo paint , then weather up with chalks


----------

